# Shrimpdiaries.com



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Anyone bought from them before? There isn't much contact/company info about them.


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

never but there site looks pretty crappy no reviews, barely any pictures, if you order from them ill order one or 2 shrimp to to see how they are.

but even for the crystals it doesnt say the grades they sell :s 

not to promising..


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

and they sell duckweed the worst plant in the world.
im speachless


----------

